
China Announces That It Is Going To Stop Stockpiling U.S. Dollars - amatheus
http://www.trueactivist.com/china-announces-that-it-is-going-to-stop-stockpiling-u-s-dollars/
======
zrail
So what _does_ this mean for the ordinary American Joe Schmoe? What kind of
effects can one expect if/when China starts pricing oil contracts in yuan
instead of dollars and lets the yuan float?

~~~
mc32
I don't think they're about to let the yuan float totally, soon. I'd be
surprised. If they did, suddenly their output would become less attractive to
Western markets. We know they want to have their economy rely more on
(internal) consumerism than on the export market, that that's a long
transition.

